
Coffee Linked to Vision Loss - joeyespo
http://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/coffee-linked-vision-loss
======
sunspeck
This not being a causal study, I wonder if higher coffee consumption is linked
to other factors that may or may not cause glaucoma... say, computer work.

